# Outlook 2011 : afficher l'adresse email des expéditeurs



## leoz01 (23 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis tout nouveau sur Mac et j'ai installé la suite office (qui sincèrement est vraiment moins bien que sur windows).

Sur Outlook 2010 windows quand je lisais un mail je voyais le nom ET l'adresse email de l'expéditeur alors que sur le 2011 je ne vois que le nom. J'ai cherché dans les options mais j'ai pas trouvé comment changer cela.

Y aurait il un moyen de l'afficher?

Merci

Cordialement

Leoz

_Je trouve personnellement que ne pas afficher l'adresse email est une très mauvais décision de design des concepteurs d'outlook étant donné le nombre de mail de phishing que l'on reçoit par jour..._


----------



## Aliboron (23 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !

Eh oui, comme tu le subodores, c'est "by design" que cette fonctionnalité a été supprimée dans la mise à jour 14.2.0. Jusque là, il suffisait de laisser le curseur quelques instants sur le nom pour qu'une bulle indique l'adresse. Ce n'est plus le cas, maintenant il faut cliquer sur "Transférer" pour savoir quelle adresse a été utilisée !!! :afraid:

C'est effectivement une ânerie sans nom car il est toujours utile de pouvoir connaître l'adresse, y compris pour des correspondants tout à fait honorables dont on veut savoir s'ils ont écrit à titre professionnel (adresse mail du boulot) ou personnel, par exemple.

Il faut leur signaler la chose via le menu "Aide" > "Envoyer des commentaires..." pour espérer qu'ils remettent les choses en ordre à l'occasion d'une nouvelle mise à jour.


-----------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron aussi) :_

*Ceci dit, il est ici question des fonctionnalités de messagerie d'Outlook 2011, pas vraiment de bureautique. Comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications", on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes pour en discuter. Et hop !!! 

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## RobertoP (23 Juillet 2012)

Autre possibilitéJusque là, il suffisait de laisser le curseur quelques instants sur le nom pour qu'une bulle indique l'adresse
Tu laisses toujours le curseur sur le nom et en bas de la case qui s'affiche tu cliques sur ouvrir le contact outlook et voilà.


----------



## leoz01 (23 Juillet 2012)

Ok merci pour vos réponses.

En effet j'avais vu qu'il était possible de voir l'adresse en transférant mais ce n'est pas très pratique...

Je pense que je vais suivre ton conseil Aliboron et envoyer des commentaires


----------



## Aliboron (23 Juillet 2012)

RobertoP a dit:


> Tu laisses toujours le curseur sur le nom et en bas de la case qui s'affiche tu cliques sur ouvrir le contact outlook et voilà.


Oui, bien sûr, et quand ton contact a huit adresses différentes qu'est-ce que tu en conclus ? 



leoz01 a dit:


> En effet j'avais vu qu'il était possible de voir l'adresse en transférant mais ce n'est pas très pratique...


Hélas, je ne vois pour le moment pas mieux. Et en plus, depuis une des récentes mises à jour je n'ai plus de clic droit sur les en-têtes de messages, tout va bien&#8230;


----------



## leoz01 (24 Juillet 2012)

(J'ai regardé la FAQ et les nioubes parlent au nioubes j'ai pas trouvé de contre indication pour poster des liens externes mais bon au pire ben je retirerais le lien si ça rentre pas dans la charte)

Peut-être des bonnes nouvelles : http://belgium-iphone.lesoir.be/201...ce-son-equipe-dediee-a-office-sur-mac-et-ios/


----------



## Aliboron (24 Juillet 2012)

leoz01 a dit:


> Peut-être des bonnes nouvelles .../...


? Le rapport avec l'affichage de l'adresse utilisée par l'expéditeur n'est pas vraiment évident...


----------

